# SRAM S30 Owners



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Are the decals removable? Is the black on the rim pure black or a grayish or light black color


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got some S30 sprints. The rims and hubs are black. I think the S30 race's are a gray/silver color. The decals look like they are on there pretty good. I removed the decals on some Felt branded rims awhile back and it was a real pain. The decals on the SRAM wheels look like they would be even harder if not impossible to remove without possibly damaging the finish on the rim.


----------



## way2go (Jun 10, 2011)

I read that the decals of both the S30 Sprint and Race are "baked on"... So, I guess they won't come off easily.


----------



## breezer69 (Jul 15, 2011)

don't have S30


----------

